

United Airlines sues hidden-city ticketing search site - eropple
http://fox13now.com/2014/12/29/united-airlines-sues-22-year-old-who-found-method-for-buying-cheaper-plane-tickets/

======
moonka
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8813138)

~~~
dang
Yes, and we've merged the threads.

